# How to use the command ATTRIB properly in cmd



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

I need to know how to properly use ATTRIB because I need to change some attributes to a mass amount of files and this command would make it much quicker and easier. :grin: Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>attrib/?
Displays or changes file attributes.

ATTRIB [+R | -R] [+A | -A ] [+S | -S] [+H | -H] [+I | -I]
[drive:][path][filename] [/S [/D] [/L]]

+ Sets an attribute.
- Clears an attribute.
R Read-only file attribute.
A Archive file attribute.
S System file attribute.
H Hidden file attribute.
I Not content indexed file attribute.
[drive:][path][filename]
Specifies a file or files for attrib to process.
/S Processes matching files in the current folder
and all subfolders.
/D Processes folders as well.
/L Work on the attributes of the Symbolic Link versus
the target of the Symbolic Link


----------



## XxbloodawgxX (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok so what i'm trying to do is get rid of read-only but it is saying can't find path specified this is what I am typing. 
C:\>\windows\syswow64>attrib\-R\pdk.exe 

So can someone tell me how to type it in correctly. (syswow64 because i have a 64-bit) 
I am trying to teach myself about these types of things i'm very new to computers in general!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

There should be a <space> between the command and the modifiers. Also you should be using < \ > in the path names only. 

Above command should read:

attrib -R [drive:][path]pdk.exe


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

XxbloodawgxX said:


> (syswow64 because i have a 64-bit)


syswow64 = x86
system32 = x64

\syswow64 is the 32-bit equivalent of the 64-bit \system32


----------

